# Trainer in SK, Canada.



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You may be looking at $800+ for training with board.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am now awaiting to hear back from 4 different trainers. One trainer is for sure under $600 a month. Specializes in english, but will train western, like I want. They are about 1.5 hours away. 

My top choice may be the most expensive, I am not sure how much they charge, but I am waiting to hear back from them. This person specializes in reining. This person is about 45 min away, and I know her daughter, and she is highly recommended around here. 

The 2 other trainers are about 1.5 hours away from me also, but they are my 2 bottom choices. One sounds okay, the other I am not too sure about. 

I am not going to send me mare off to just anybody. I will be picky, and it has to be within my price range.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Might be too far for you, Jackie Harrison at Big River


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

That would be to far... but thanks for the suggestion! Right now I am googling trainers. Lol.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

There is also a FB group called Horse Trainers in SK, I would pm the link but can't work out how on my cell. Try asking there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

